# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Bucket Gathering above the Finish Line - March 30 - 1:00

## Jeanette

Hello everyone,

We were thrilled to discover that the finish line of the Bucket regatta is directly in front of our villa. We would love to share our view with forum members on the island during the race. We are serving lunch and drinks at 1:00 and the yachts should be passing in front of us at 2:00-2:30. Please RSVP on this thread if you are able to attend.

Jeanette and Dennis

----------


## phil62

We will be there.

Phil

----------


## lloyd

Count us in! Fantastic!

----------


## LindaP

Jeanette,
 That sounds great, Bill and I will be there....let us know what we can bring, thanks!

----------


## didier

4 of us jeanette, we will bring some wine!

----------


## Eve

Sorry to miss it!  Have a wonderful time!

----------


## cec1

Jeanette . . . I'll be there in "spirit" (my spirit drinks less than I do, by the way!).  Have fun . . . and what a great gift to folks to offer to host such a party!

----------


## JackiB

Rick and I will be there too....and you know exactly what we're bringing.......winks at dennis!

----------


## Eve

You can all celebrate my birthday, too!

----------


## lloyd

Jeanette
we will bring some cheese and something to drink
can you tell us how to get there? The internet in " La Pointe" these last several months hasn't been very reliable,and we don't want to leave it to the last day to try to find directions (!).After the long rehearsals for our Fri and Sat music  shows,we are very much looking forward to a relaxing Sunday with friends
LandP

----------


## Jeanette

More details...

The villa is located in Gustavia very close to the Gendarmarie. I will PM attendees the exact address. There is parking along the street and a few spaces on the villa property.

The villa owner requested that all guests inside the villa are "shoes free." You will need flip flops or sandals for the lower decks because the decking gets hot. We will be in the direct afternoon sun, so I recommend a hat. There is a small plunge pool which you are welcome to use.


There will be a nice mix of people attending including sbhonliners and friends from Boston, SBH and Paris.

We very much look forward to seeing everyone on Sunday.

----------


## lloyd

Great!!No driving!!Really looking forward to it!
L and P
PS except for singing at two weddings,I haven't worn shoes since we went back to Canada for a bit at Christmas!!

----------


## Earl

> More details...
> 
> The villa is about three villas down from the Gendarmarie and next door to a white stucco villa under construction. There is parking along the street and a few spaces on the villa property.
> 
> The villa owner requested that all guests inside the villa are "shoes free." You will need flip flops or sandals for the lower decks because the decking gets hot. We will be in the direct afternoon sun, so I recommend a hat. There is a small plunge pool which you are welcome to use.
> 
> 
> There will be a nice mix of people attending including sbhonliners and friends from Boston, SBH and Paris.



Have a great time!

----------


## amyb

Jim-just seeing a few boats on the waters today has my heart racing. You will be missed.

----------


## Earl

Miss you guys too...great memories of our cohosted party with Ellen and Rosemond during The Bucket.

----------


## patchdad

Enjoy all!! So jealous of the wonderful time you are all having!

----------


## Jeanette

If anbody who is attending has comfy beach chairs we could borrow, we could use a few for the lower deck. There isn't much seating on the lower property.

Very much looking foward to seeing everyone tomorrow.

----------


## elgreaux

are you sending directions to the villa?

----------


## Jeanette

Ellen, I sent you a Facebook message with the address. On Rue de la Colline on the left before the Gendarmerie...

----------

